# Versprechen



## Unapologetic

Hola, traduciendo un texto acerca de física de partículas elementales, me encontrado con la palabra Versprechen, que no me cuadra para nada en el contexto.

Das Z-Null wurde nun mehrmals bei einem „ strahlenden Zerfall“ gesehen, wobei ein energiereiches Gammaquant abgestrahlt wurde statt des erwarteten
energieschwächeren Röntgenquants. Diese Tatsache lässt sich aber nur verstehen, wenn sowohl Quarks als auch Leptonen selbst noch einmal aus Unterteilchen
zusammengestzt sind. Erst diese, oft „Präonen“ genannten Unterquarks und Unterleptonen sollen dann, so lautet das *Versprechen*, die eigentlichen
Fundamentalteilchen der Natur sein. ( Ein *Versprechen*, das sich durch zweitausend Jahre Wissenschaft zieht!).

Mi interpretación:
Se observó el Z-neutro repetidas veces en una desintegración radiactiva, en la que se proyectó un cuanto-gamma de alta energía en vez del cuanto-x de menor energía que se esperaba. Pero este hecho sólo se puede entender si tanto los propios quarks como los leptones están a su vez constituidos por subpartículas. Entonces sólo los subquarks y subleptones, a menudo llamados preones, son las verdaderas partículas elementales de la naturaleza, dice la promesa - que se extiende durante más de 2000 años de ciencia.

El problema es que promesa no me pega nada, ¿se refiere quizás a equivocación (sich versprechen?)

Danke schön!!


----------



## susanainboqueixon

No, lo siento, decididamente se trata de "Versprechen" en el sentido de "promesa" - porque una promesa a veces se cumple, a veces no. Aquí - así lo entiendo - no se haya cumplido esa promesa. Quizás encontrarás otra palabra más apropiada, una que trasmitiría mejor lo incierto?


----------



## Unapologetic

Muchas gracias! =)

Vaya, creo que tendría más sentido de la otra manera, en español con promesa creo que no se entiende mucho, por lo menos yo no lo veo muy claro...
quizás "según las expectativas - que se han tenido durante más de 2000 años de ciencia"?


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Oh. Veo que traduciste "sollen... sein" por "son". Me parece un error. No deberías decir mas bien "serán" o "serían"? O incluso "se prevé que sean" (o algo así, lo siento si eso no tiene sentido ninguno, pero ver lo que quiero decir, no?


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Sí - en cuanto a "según las expectativas..."

Y perdona, quería decir "ves", no "ver", argh!


----------



## Unapologetic

Muchas gracias! =) Me quedaré con expectativas entonces.
Sí, tienes toda la razón con lo de sollen...sein, es lo que tiene esto de separar las partes de los verbos, que luego se las olvida uno :S


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Tsk, tsk, con lo fácil que es el alemán comparandolo con el sinfín de formas verbales espanolas... 
Y de nada, un placer.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Oh, oh, oh. Otra cosita mas: "Erst diese..." no será "Sólo éstos, los subquarks y..."? Y mira que no tengo ni la mas mínima idea de física...


----------



## Unapologetic

jeje, si, eso es una de las pocas cosas fáciles que tiene el alemán, los pocos tiempos verbales 

De todas formas me parece que hay algo raro en esa frase original, no se si sobra o falta una coma, así que intenté simpleficar, pero sí, debería poner "sólo éstos", y el "dann" que aparece luego lo puse al principio también por intentar dar mayor claridad. Yo de física la verdad que no tengo ni idea tampoco

Muchísimas gracias!! =)


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Repito, no tengo ni idea de si la frase tiene sentido para un físico, puede que dice la tontería más enorme, pero sí está bien hechita en cuanto a la grammatica. Y gracias a ti - me encanta poder practicar mi castellano.


----------

